# Specialized Allez please help



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there any FRAME difference between the Specialized Allez Elite or Comp but different grouppo or are the frames progressively higher quality?? 

I am in the process of buying a bike.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

from the specialized website..

allez comp: Specialized compact race design, E5 AEROTEC, fully double-butted, heat-treated Columbus tubing, FACT advanced composite seat stays with Zertz inserts



allez elite: Specialized compact design, Columbus SLX, double-butted, heat-treated

big difference is the carbon stays on the comp. Comp uses aerotec E5 tubing same as the s-works bikes.


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*THanks*



leadag said:


> from the specialized website..
> 
> allez comp: Specialized compact race design, E5 AEROTEC, fully double-butted, heat-treated Columbus tubing, FACT advanced composite seat stays with Zertz inserts
> 
> ...


Yeah I had visited their website as well and had never understood the difference. I am desperate for


----------

